# Welcome to the Philosophy Forums



## cereal_killer (Nov 12, 2012)

Philosophers you now have your own playground. Have fun!


----------



## jan (Nov 12, 2012)

"To be or not to be...that is the question!"


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations! 

It is only incredible that this wasn't done before.

So, a question:

Where does consciousness come from, or from what does it arise?

Is it a consequence of the universe, or is it co-existent with it? Or, does in fact the universe exist in consciousness?


----------



## Intense (Nov 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKI0d6TMlhM]ELP - From the beginning [1972] - YouTube[/ame]
ELP - From the beginning


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 12, 2012)

Thales, "Water is Best".


----------



## daveman (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## daveman (Nov 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qItugh-fFgg]All Your Base Are Belong To Us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 12, 2012)

Philosophy is for people that aren't smart enough to live in the real world.


----------



## daveman (Nov 12, 2012)

The graduate with a Science degree asks, "Why does it work?"

The graduate with an Engineering degree asks, "How does it work?"

The graduate with an Accounting degree asks, "How much will it cost?"

The graduate with a Philosophy degree asks, "Do you want fries with that?"


----------



## Zoom (Nov 12, 2012)

jan said:


> "To be or not to be...that is the question!"



I shop, therefore I am?


----------



## jan (Nov 12, 2012)

daveman said:


> The graduate with a Science degree asks, "Why does it work?"
> 
> The graduate with an Engineering degree asks, "How does it work?"
> 
> ...



lolololololol!!!    You may well be correct!  But then one has to ask..."why is abstract thought so undervalued?" 

Is mainstream thinking more valuable to society in general?  Isn't a follow the leader type of society rather dull to consider for anything other than to keep the wheels turning in the same ole way...day after day...month after month...year after year?  Robotic if you will.

Of course I suppose there's something to be said for familiarity as well.


----------



## jan (Nov 12, 2012)

there4eyeM said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> It is only incredible that this wasn't done before.
> 
> ...



First of all we have to define what consciencness is...becoming aware of itself?  If that's the case perhaps the universe became aware of itself at the big bang?  Poof!  I exist!

Now what?


----------



## Dante (Nov 12, 2012)

I am.


----------



## Intense (Nov 12, 2012)

I am part of something bigger than myself, bigger than all I know.


----------



## Intense (Nov 12, 2012)

jan said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > The graduate with a Science degree asks, "Why does it work?"
> ...



Vision, discovery, invention, all trump Society and what it thinks it knows. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uJL8er_tV0&feature=related]America- Tin Man (w/ lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]

America- Tin Man


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 12, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Philosophy is for people that aren't smart enough to live in the real world.




Sounds like somebody failed a course and never got over it.


----------

